# Sissy



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Went to check, oh baby! More to come.

2b 1d


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Woot!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

YIPPIE!!!! Go Sissy!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yay, congrats


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Yay!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

WooHoo! :stars:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She sucked down nearly a half bucket of molasses water. As of a few hrs ago kids hadn't found teats.
Syringed colostrum down them, going out to check in a few.
Had to get a kid out from under her twice already the numbskull.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations on an early Christmas surprise. I had a doeling kid born one year that I had to feed with a syringe for a bit. She just seemed to not be able to get the idea about the teat...... but she did figure it out eventually, thank goodness. All the best.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*better pic*


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Awesome coloring!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

That one has pants!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tenacross said:


> That one has pants!


 Hehe. so does the one at the right & he has solid ears.


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Aww too cute!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they are soo cute! congrats!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Aawww... Too cute! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Nancy we need more pics! How cute!!!


----------

